

Blacklists, ahoy PROTECT IP Act sails on to Senate floor - timwiseman
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/05/blacklists-ahoy-protect-ip-act-sails-on-to-senate-floor.ars

======
nate_meurer
The scariest thing in this bill comes from the detailed summary.

"[A recent addition] responds to concerns raised that search engines are part
of the ecosystem that directs Internet user traffic and therefore should be
part of the solution."

They'll try to make linking illegal. Maybe not this year. But it will happen.

